# finding weakness



## hma123 (Jul 30, 2009)

For the ground game, Ive been working on for a while, and when rolling in class it seems really good. But I love consitently working on JJ and wrestling and so on. But for the past few weeks I cant find a real weakness on the bottom. And EVERYONE has a weakness obvisouly and I patched up all mine I could think of. How do you guys find what you need to work on? Especially in a hault like this.

Ive been told just roll and spar and see what you've done wrong. Which is very true, but not everyone at all times has a partner with them and ready to roll.
So how do you guys find what you need help in?


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 30, 2009)

You will always find a hole in your game because we're not perfect beings.

Maybe you need better/more training partners. Or better yet, inspire your current training partners with positive criticism by pointing out obvious holes in their game, and deciding to work on ways to beat you, so you are forced to adapt, and get better... instead of rolling the same game.

Or you could start working your top game. Try out different tech. Make your lower percentage subs higher percentage.

I mean, you could always stick to, say, pulling a neck crank on the same training partners and think you're invincible. But then that's unfair to you and your training partner because you're not growing and adapting in fighting, which has near-infinite possibilities.

Kind of like chess. There's always someone better.


----------



## hma123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> You will always find a hole in your game because we're not perfect beings.
> 
> Maybe you need better/more training partners. Or better yet, inspire your current training partners with positive criticism by pointing out obvious holes in their game, and deciding to work on ways to beat you, so you are forced to adapt, and get better... instead of rolling the same game.
> 
> ...


Oh no doubt theres ALWAYS someone tougher, you know? But yeah, never really thought of inspiring your training partners to get you better also, thanks.


----------



## msmitht (Aug 1, 2009)

If you can not find any weakness in your bottom game then you need new/more advanced training partners. Some of my fellow purple belts and I will often stalemate in certain positions. They have played in my butterfly/half/spider guard so many times that they know the sweeps that I am going to try and I know the passes that they will try. I only truly improve when rolling with those who push me harder or if I try something new. If you can not find anyone at your gym that can pass your guard /Defend your sweeps/prevent your submission attempts then you have 2 choices :
1. Stop pulling guard and play from different positions instead of going to your "comfort zone". Like work exclusively from half guard for a while. Allow them to get there and work your sweeps. When that gets easy then switch to de la Riva etc....
2. Change or at least visit other schools within your ORG so that you can roll with people better than yourself.


----------



## PurpleParham84 (Aug 5, 2009)

I realized that this weekend at a tournament. I am a purple belt and among the top of my class in my school, but I got walked on at a local tournament last weekend. For one, I haven't competed in over 2 years, and secondly, I haven't face that much good competition in one place at one time. I suggest competing against people who have never seen your game before. If that means competing in a tournament, or visiting a different school, whichever, give it a shot


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 5, 2009)

PurpleParham84 said:


> I realized that this weekend at a tournament. I am a purple belt and among the top of my class in my school, but I got walked on at a local tournament last weekend. For one, I haven't competed in over 2 years, and secondly, I haven't face that much good competition in one place at one time. I suggest competing against people who have never seen your game before. If that means competing in a tournament, or visiting a different school, whichever, give it a shot



Most definitely. I think getting owned while rolling is one of the best tools to help make your game better.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you usually do when in guard?  

Stop doing that for a while and try a different approach.

Or approach things from the other side, how would 'you' defeat your own guard?


----------



## Mike Hamer (Sep 11, 2009)

Something that I found helps is watching video of yourself, and picking apart every little thing you do right and wrong


----------

